

Show HN: We made this to help people stop getting tracked (Data Privacy Day) - yegg
http://fixtracking.com/

======
guldi
Even with all those tools, your browser is still likely uniquely identifiable:
<https://panopticlick.eff.org/>

~~~
stfu
I always go to that site and leave again scared.

Is there any FF/Crome add-on that simulates the most frequent configuration
setup? There got to be some out-of-the-box setups, that lets one fade into the
mist of computer illiterates.

~~~
rcamera
There isn't an add-on, else it would be in that list. But we do got TOR
Browser, which is optimized to be untrackable, out-of-the-box, with the
standard configuration. Even when using it outside the TOR network, you are
better off than with all of these add-ons (mostly because of browser
fingerprinting that the OP's suggested configuration is succeptible to).

Beware though that not all sites will work with TOR browser out of the box
(because of noscript blocking js), but it is fairly easy to whitelist the js
code you need to make them functional.

------
hnolable
Even with all these tools the oldest form of tracking will still work
perfectly, your IP address. Use a VPN as well as these tools if you really
take your privacy seriously.

~~~
jmillikin
Wouldn't Tor be better? With a VPN, consecutive requests will still come from
the same address, making it possible for a malicious network to track that
address across sites. Tor can be configured to use a different exit node per
host, or even per request.

~~~
hnolable
A VPN that shares IPs between many users won't have that issue. You'll have
hundreds of users using an IP at the same time as well as thousands over the
period of a day.

------
hgpc
This makes me think. Is there a way to avoid being tracked by mobile
iOS/Android apps (other than not using them)?

~~~
stanleydrew
Not really. It seems that every Android app I consider installing lately
requests the "Phone Calls" permission, in order to grab my device ID. I
believe there is an analytics library that most apps use now which relies on
that to track users.

If you have a rooted Android phone I think you can install an app that lets
you selectively reject permissions for new apps though.

------
technojunkie
I love seeing all of these plugins, I use most of them for the various
browsers.

What I'd love to know is what's the bare minimum of plugins I need to stop
tracking (or as this page calls them, bugs).

For example, on Chrome, it seems to me that using Ghostery, Disconnect,
SafeScript, AdBlock Plus and DoNotTrackMe are often overlapping in
functionality. The less plugins my browser uses, the less chance of memory
bloat (which I experience more as the browser ages).

~~~
stanleydrew
I don't use any plugins installed in Chrome but get all of the same benefits
(I believe). Here's how:

    
    
        * restrict plugins like flash to click-to-play
        * disable all javascript
        * disable all cookies
    

Then whitelist the domains whose cookies and javascript you trust. The tools
to do this are built into Chrome. It's a two- or three-click process upon
visiting any site to whitelist its javascript and select which cookies to
accept from a list. I have been browsing this way for about three years now
and it's really quite nice once you get used to every site on the entire web
being broken when you first visit.

------
prezjordan
+1 for Ghostery. I love seeing it all alone in the IE section.

------
dbaupp
I think RequestPolicy fits in the Firefox section too:
<https://www.requestpolicy.com/>

